# Home safety for all.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Let`s prevent accidents ,especially in Winter.
http://www.usfa.fema.gov/citizens/home_fire_prev/holiday-seasonal/winter.shtm
http://www.usepropane.com/consumer-preparedness-center/propane-safety-and-winter-storms/
Get the family involved and please don`t forget the fire extinguishers


----------

